# Cable alcatel 158



## marlon105 (Nov 6, 2006)

Me podrian ayudar. quisiera saber como crearme un cable de datos para desbloquear mi alcatel 158 gracias....


----------



## eduardo peña (Dic 17, 2006)

se que con el circuito q se posteo al principio de esta pagina se puede hacer sin embargo hai que destapar el telefono ya q hay q alimentarlo con una fuente externa SI DEPRONTO ALGUIEN TIENE EL PLANO PARA HACERLO USB SERIA EXCELENTE YA Q NO SE DESTAPARIA EL TELEFONO


----------

